# newbie here w/Safticycle



## olelucky (Nov 24, 2019)

hello all! I hope I'm in the right forum to find some info on my newest adventure. I recently acquired a Safticycle, and I think its around 1955. Does anyone here have any info on these, or know where to send me?
thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 24, 2019)

olelucky said:


> hello all! I hope I'm in the right forum to find some info on my newest adventure. I recently acquired a Safticycle, and I think its around 1955. Does anyone here have any info on these, or know where to send me?
> thanks



Have you done a search here on the forum? V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome- I have owned a few but info is scarce - 
Google search and


			https://mikeybikes.com/safticycle-commando


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome! How about some photos?


----------



## olelucky (Nov 24, 2019)

olelucky said:


> hello all! I hope I'm in the right forum to find some info on my newest adventure. I recently acquired a Safticycle, and I think its around 1955. Does anyone here have any info on these, or know where to send me?
> thanks


----------



## olelucky (Nov 24, 2019)

olelucky said:


> hello all! I hope I'm in the right forum to find some info on my newest adventure. I recently acquired a Safticycle, and I think its around 1955. Does anyone here have any info on these, or know where to send me?
> thanks



View attachment 1101088


----------



## olelucky (Nov 24, 2019)

olelucky said:


> View attachment 1101088


----------



## Barto (Nov 24, 2019)

I HIT the like button several times but it only registered once!!!!!!!!  What a cool bike!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2019)

well, it's got the Lauson kick start mill, 1.5? h.p. kool.


----------



## olelucky (Nov 26, 2019)

bricycle said:


> well, it's got the Clinton kick start mill, 1.5 h.p. kool.



It shows to have the LausonTLC-425 motor. The only video I’ve found(mikeybikes) shows the later bikes with this motor. What years had the Clinton’s?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2019)

yea, sorry you are right, I thought the cooling fins looked like Lauson. Kick start threw me off. Yea, Lausons have exhaust and intake on opposite sides.. duh I should have caught that! My just have been Briggs or Lauson.
I feel so stupid, but I guess that's how one learns.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 26, 2019)

I think the first place to " Send You " ,  would be to the Tire Store !!        All Joking aside ...............That's really cool  !!    Welcome !


----------



## olelucky (Nov 27, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I think the first place to " Send You " ,  would be to the Tire Store !!        All Joking aside ...............That's really cool  !!    Welcome !



thats so true Curtis! these tires are so far gone I can't get the sizes off them. Once I find that out, I'll be ordering some.


----------

